# Colors for a dapple grey gelding?



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I have two horses, a red bay mare and a dapple grey gelding. I have all black tack. I have a pink saddle pad for my mare. And though I'm sure my gelding is somewhat girly I don't think he appreciates my pinkness. 

What color goes nice with dapple greys? I thought burgundy but wondered if perhaps that was pretty common. I'm just wanting to keep things interesting and seperate lol.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

a deep but bright shade of blue maybe?


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Blue, green, red, yellow, purple, basically anything with pretty colors will look good.  I'm partial to blue and green.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

ROYAL BLUE! Orange, bright red, a green, almost any color will look good on a grey!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah agreed, grey and any colour (pretty much) go together,

try finding colours for a chestnut...


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeh I thought about blue but didn't want anything too dark. I like bright lol.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I think a bright royal purple would look stunning on a dapple grey!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Can anyone find examples? I've been looking at Dover and haven't seen anything that jumps out at me yet.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

This is from Stateline Tack...


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Ohhh I wish I could see that middle one better.. that looks pretty. Err handsome.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

I love green on grey horses.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't decide between royal blue and bright green! I've seen some gorgeous stuff!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Anything looks good on a grey!







Attitude05 said:


> try finding colours for a chestnut...


I got black tack and blue "accessories" for my chestnut, it seems to suit him quite well, from baby blue to navy! I was going to use brown/tan but couldn't find enough things in those colours to make it worth while :-(


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a dapple grey and I use any color on him. I have teal,blue,red,burgandy,purple. Most of them are wool rugs with a pattern or stripes.(western)...


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

JumpingTheMoon said:


> I can't decide between royal blue and bright green! I've seen some gorgeous stuff!


My younger sister has a dark chestnut, but she uses both royal blue and neon green together. Her (western) saddle pad is solid royal blue, and she has blue suede covered barrel reins, then most of her other stuff is lime green (her lunge whip, lead ropes, buckets, she sometimes wears lime green at shows...). The effect is actually pretty cool, and I could easily see it on a dapple grey.


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

Sky blue looks fantastic on dapples in my opinion


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

I love bright red on a dapple grey!


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Bright purple - not too girlie if you think of it as a color for a king. ;-)

Check out the saddle pads on www.r9chc.com. I'm getting a blue one custom made for my palomino - she'll make just about any color or pattern you want. Plus, she's a hoot to talk to on the phone.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I find putting a dapple grey in a white pad makes the dapples stand out. Putting them in a black pad makes the dark points (legs for example) stand out.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a dapple gray and I have found that almost any color looks good on him. I tend to avoid yellows and oranges though because they do clash with his buckskin mark on his head. However, I am partial to royal blue on any horse; but then again, that is my fave color.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I have purple on my gray and it looks quite nice.
I also like red for a gray.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I do light blue (baby blue-ish, has a bit more of a hint of sky in it) and brown with Bear.  If I wasn't doing those colors I would be doing mint and lavander.


----------



## MissDiva (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.applesaddlery.com/pdf/Apple_Saddlery_XMas.pdf
Page 11 top left corner. I know they have a REALLY pretty blue as well, it's kind of like the old Larkspur, which looked like this... http://www.applesaddlery.com/riding/insect-control/c378010748/p17236877.html . I think the new blue is Carribean or mediterranian or something like that. I'm a BR event set junkie.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Fortunately a dapple grey will look pretty decent in just about any color. A rose grey I wouldn't want to put red on, because it may clash, but for yours, pretty much any color would look great.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Pretty much anything, that's why I love greys! My favorites are navy, hunter green, and maroon


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I went with baby blue for now, with black tack. I'm going to mix i tup though cause I found he looks quite dashing in burnt orange!!


----------

